# Finding the Right Seed Bank for Your State



## GuerillaGrower420 (Dec 7, 2016)

What seedbank should a person use for a strict med, nonrecreational state use for seeds? Can you order from other states or do you have to order from outside the u.s?

I would assume you would use some precautions payment wise.


----------



## Mountain209man (Dec 8, 2016)

GuerillaGrower420 said:


> What seedbank should a person use for a strict med, nonrecreational state use for seeds? Can you order from other states or do you have to order from outside the u.s?
> 
> I would assume you would use some precautions payment wise.



It seems as though most distributors which claim to have secure payment methods are located outside of the states. I have find DNA and TGA Genetics to be very strong medicine


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Dec 8, 2016)

Well little bit of give and take there..risk on payment or risk on customs


----------

